# Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro



## Teleton (3 April 2011)

Auf diesen Fotoverkäufer wäre mein Sohn beinahe reingefallen. Eigentlich hat der Verkäufer noch Glück gehabt, ich hätte den Burschen auf Lieferung verklagt. 

Die Artikelüberschrift ist falsch

Apple iPad 2 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G TOP anschauen!!! bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 04.04.11 09:10:54 MESZ)

In seinen vorherigen Auktionen hat er noch auf das Foto in der Überschrift hingewiesen. War nicht so erfolgreich

Apple iPad 2 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G TOP Foto anschauen!!! bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 02.04.11 19:44:29 MESZ)


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*



Teleton schrieb:


> Apple iPad 2 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G TOP anschauen!!! bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 04.04.11 09:10:54 MESZ)


Da dann wollte ich doch mal: 





			
				 eBay schrieb:
			
		

> *Sie haben einen Verstoß gemeldet.
> 
> *


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*



Reducal schrieb:


> Da dann wollte ich doch mal:



Du auch ?
Bin gespannt ob die auch reagieren.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*



Hippo schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob die auch reagieren.


In  gut 2 Stunden wird mans wissen.


> Apple iPad 2 64GB Wi-Fi + 3G TOP  anschauen!!!
> 
> !!!!!AUKTION NUR 1TAG!!!!!
> *
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*

Bei Amazon kostet das Teil dzt. zwischen 515 und 690 €uronen. Wie bescheuert müssen eigentlich die Interessenten sein, die bei eBay mit einer so windigen Artikelbeschreibung bei einem privaten Verkäufer nun schon 600 € bieten? Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen!



			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> Erfolgreiches Gebot:	EUR 671,66


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wie bescheuert müssen eigentlich die Interessenten sein, die bei eBay mit einer so windigen Artikelbeschreibung bei einem privaten Verkäufer nun schon 600 € bieten?





Teleton schrieb:


> Auf diesen Fotoverkäufer wäre mein Sohn beinahe reingefallen.


...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*

Du ewiger Stichelfred!  Teletons Sohn hat das Angebot aber dann geprüft und eben nicht zugeschlagen! Der Startpreis war ja auch verlockend, zugegeben. Aber als die Gebote anzogen, war Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*

Bei solchen Steilvorlagen ist es schwer zu widerstehen...


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2011)

*AW: Dreist, Apple-iPad-2-64GB Foto für x00,- Euro*

Zu spät aber doch:





			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mitteilung, deren Eingang wir bestätigen. Bitte
> antworten Sie nicht auf diese automatisch versendete E-Mail, da uns Ihre
> ...


eBay wird jetzt den erfolgreichen Käufer auf sein Gebot und den erworbenen Artikel nochmals hinweisen. Sollt der sich mit dem Gebot "geirrt" haben, wird der Verkäufer verwarnt aber sicher noch nicht von eBay ausgeschlossen werden.


----------

